# adobe-flash - problemy

## Vibe

Witam,

     Mam problem z odtwarzaniem filmów za pomocą wtyczki flash. W trakcie oglądania filmu na YouTube gdy chcę powiększyć obraz na cały ekran wtyczka blokuje się z komunikatem o awarii.

W czym może być problem?Aktualnie używam www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.102.64

Pozdrawiam i z góry bardzo dziękuję za zainteresowanie się moim problemem!  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja mam 

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27_p201011173-r2 (32bit vdpau)
```

 i działa w miarę dobrze.

Napisz, jaki masz sterownik grafiki (u mnie flash ani myśli działać, bez włączonej akceleracji sprzętowej - konfiguracja flasha).

Np wynik 

```
lspci -k | grep -iA3 vga
```

Ponadto czy to system x68 czy amd64  i pokaż dokładniej wynik:

```
qlist -IvU adobe-flash
```

Nawiasem pisząc, stawiałbym na ster grafiki, zwłaszcza na Radeonach flash potrafi cuda wyczyniać.

Spróbuj też odpalić przeglądarkę w terminalu, i zobaczyć, jaki komunikat się pojawi po śmierci flasha.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Vibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Napisz, jaki masz sterownik grafiki (u mnie flash ani myśli działać, bez włączonej akceleracji sprzętowej - konfiguracja flasha).
> 
> Np wynik
> ...

 

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Mobility Radeon X1350]

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30d7

10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller

```

Używam sterownika radeon natomiast jeśli chodzi o akcelerację to mam ją włączoną.

Pozdrawiam i bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź!   :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Tak właśnie przypuszczałem.

Flash bardzo często powodował kłopoty ze sterami do Radeonów, włącznie z najnowszymi sterami Catalyst.

Osobiście nie używam kart Ati od baaaaarrrrrddddzzzzooooo dawna.

Jeśli to coś pomoże, to tu jest prawie identyczny problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-866043.html?sid=55cd5f42e785880fad09ec7d351473f0

Względnie jest klika wersji flasha.

Poza tym masz system 32 czy 64 bit,i flasha 32 bit czy 64?

Bo 32 bitowy można używać na obu systemach, (w 64 bitowym przez nspluginwrapper),

jest też opcja natywnej wersji 64 bit.

Również compiz czy inne efekty ekranu potrafią kolidować z flashem, co na Radeonach jest bardzo wyraźnie widoczne.

Jeszcze tutaj jest coś zbliżonego do tematu:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Xorg/Transparency#ATi_.2B_Xorg

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

Miałem ten sam problem z wtyczką w wersji 10.1, po aktualizacji do 10.2 i aktualizacji sterowników ATI do 11.2 tryb pełno ekranowy nie zawiesza już kompa. Niestety od Flash 10.2 występuje inny upierdliwy problem, jeśli mam włączone kompozycje pulpitu w Firefoksie wtyczka źle się osadza, to znaczy wygląda to tak jakby wtyczka bezpośrednio rysowała do kontekstu okna, np. widoczna jest film z YT po przełączeniu do innej zakładki, czy film pozostawia wyrenderowany fragment klatki w tym samym miejscu po przewinięciu strony, czasami w ogóle nie widać obrazu lub jego niewielki fragment...

Pewnie wszystko dzięki akceleracji w wtyczce flash, niestety nie da się tego wyłączyć - "ustawienia" są niedostępne z poziomu osadzonej wtyczki, chyba, że wiecie jak się tam dostać z innego miejsca. W ustawieniach globalnych nie ma takiej opcji. Blokowanie kompozycji dla firefoxa jest średnim pomysłem.

Obejście proponowane w http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Xorg/Transparency#ATi_.2B_Xorg (zablokowanie rozszerzenia ARGB) nie działa - nadal widoczne są artefakty, dodatkowo powoduje drastyczny spadek szybkości przerysowania stron. Jedyne znane mi obejście, na tę chwilę, to odpalanie stron z flashem w osobnym oknie z jedną, jedyną zakładką oraz używanie FlashBlocka.  :Wink: 

--- edit 2011.03.19 ---

Jednak jakoś się udało. Trzeba znaleźć jakąkolwiek aplikację flash na stronie, na której da się włączyć ustawienia wtyczki. Potem wystarczy już tylko wyłączyć akcelerację sprzętową i wszystko wraca do normy...

----------

